# Older PC to AVR, need some advice



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have an older desktop I built with a Gigabyte G31m-ES2L MB, an EVGA 9500GT gpu with dual DVI ports only and also have a SPDIF digital card inserted in the MB that's running to a newer Pioneer VSX-530k AVR plus I have an old Panasonic 720p projector I use sometimes.

Previously for video I ran a BlueRigger DVI to HDMI cable from the graphics card to the projector and used the PC SPDIF/digital coax connection to my AVR for 5.1 audio with no problem.

On this AVR digital coax is assigned to 'CD' with the option to reassign to 'TV' so I simply used the 'CD' input selected for audio when watching movies.

But I've added some old game consoles to the AVR and now want to use the AVR for switching duties.

So I ran the DVI to HDMI cable from the PC gpu to the AVR HDMI IN which is factory assigned to BlueRay 'BD'. Then HDMI out to the projector. I get video no problem.

BUT, here's the problem. Digital coax will only work with CD or TV input selected so I can't use that and it seems that this card will not output audio via the DVI to HDMI cable.

My motherboard will do 5.1/7.1 HD audio but it only has the (3) 3.5mm audio ports on the back panel. So am I screwed based on the equipment I have so far?

Do I have to replace my GPU with an older HDMI equipped one? I really don't want to upgrade the MB at this point since I only use the rig for work invoicing, basic internet use and movies.

Only thing I can figure is tracking down an older GPU compatible with my MB that has HDMI out already. The DVI/HDMI converter is $100 smh!

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Typically DVI does not carry audio. There are a couple of video cards that do use HDMI chipsets before a DVI interface, not many, but some.

Fortunately for you, it looks like you can add a jumper internally to embed the spdif over the DVI output and use a DVI to HDMI adaptor/cable to your AVR.

https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=58741

https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmmain.aspx?faqid=57989


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I had just pulled that page up a few minutes ago and got sidetracked thanks. I'll go over that and see what I can do. I'll report back.

EDIT: looks like i'll need that evga spdif cable, wonder how hard that is to track down.
this one?
https://www.amazon.com/nVIDIA-Video-Graphics-SPDIF-Quality/dp/B006JW6IAE

Found one on ebay new for $9 though it'll take till mid next week to get here.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Well good news is the jumper SPDIF cable came in days earlier than expected but still no sound.

The existing spdif to digital coax cable that I had been using successfully has a 3 wire plug where it connects to the motherboard, black red and white.

However the EVGA FAQ only showed a 2 wire -> 2 wire cable so that's what I ordered, black and red on each end. 

I was careful to note where the old SPDIF cable red and black wires had been plugged into the motherboard and plugged the new SPDIF cable into the same spots and the other end has a a small white keyed connector, no way to mess that up.

Not sure if I need a 3 wire to 2 wire SPDIF cable now or what, ugh


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Update: SUCCESS!

As of a few minutes ago I have sound through DVI to HDMI via SPDIF audio passthrough, so cool. Kindof trick getting audio via DVI, period.

I had to guess at where to connect the SPDIF cable since my board had a different number of pins and SPDIF header layout than the EVGA guides.
I figured either I would fry my graphics card which is fairly dated now anyway, or not, and it worked.

I really want to upgrade this now dated Core 2 Duo/E7500 3.9ghz rig but only using it for internet and watching movies on the projector, there's really no need.

Anyway, thanks for the input Weightless and for the support of you viewers, without whom I couldn't have made it this far lol


----------

